# after medical for canada PR



## canada3949 (Jan 14, 2013)

hi,

I submit medical in july month. still i did get any information and no status update. can u pls let me knw how much take time after medical


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

we had medicals in july and were told by office PR will be given in january


----------



## canada3949 (Jan 14, 2013)

But till date we didnt got any reply from Immigration office regarding that.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

send office you sent application to a short email and they will reply within a week


----------



## canada3949 (Jan 14, 2013)

we already sent 2 email in month of november but still no reply


----------

